# CTF Nachfahrt Völklingen | 25.10.2009 (Sonntag)



## Markus (MW) (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

für alle die Lust auf herbstliche Trails haben oder es im Sommer einfach nicht geschafft haben mit zu fahren, hier die Gelegenheit über die Trails und Wurzeln zu hoppeln. 

*Startort:* Sportplatz Jungenwald (Püttlingen)
 *Startzeit: *10:00 Uhr
Ankunft geplant ca. 14:00 - 14:30
Es gibt eine Verpflegungsstelle mit warmem Tee und süßem Kuchen

Bitte hier in den* Doodle Liste eintragen. *
Dies ist keine Verbindliche Anmeldung, jedoch extrem hilfreich für die Planung der Verpflegung. 
Vielen Dank.

*Wie geht das ganze...*
Es wird eine geführt Tour mit drei verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen. 

60er zügig: ca. 60 km / Schnitt ca. 17 km/h 
---
40er angenehm: ca. 40 km / Schnitt ca. 13-15 km/h 
---
40er gemütlich: ca. 40 km / Schnitt ca. 11-13 km/h

*Wichtiges *
- Mitfahren darf jeder mit Helm und Verstand
- ja, ihr braucht ein Mountenbike
- den Anweisungen der Guides ist folge zu leisten
- je nach Wetterlage können die Strecken geändert werden

*Zur Info: *
- Parkplätze sind in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden
- warme Duschen stehen zur Verfügung
- nach der Tour gemütliches zusammen sein im Sportlerheim  
- es gibt reichlich warme und kalte Getränke so wie jede menge lecker Essen


*Startort für die Navi und GPS Junkies )*

Am Jungenwald 1
66346 Püttlingen


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Oktober 2009)

Coole Sache! 

da versuch ich dabei zu sein! Die Strecke machte im Sommer schon ordentlich Spaß 

Wie wäre es denn mit einer "angenehmen" Tour über die 60KM-Strecke?
_(Schnitt ca. 13-15 km/h)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc74 (14. Oktober 2009)

seeeehr nett!!!

leider habe ich bisher immer verpennt bei der CTF am Start zu sein und daher werden alle Weichen gestellt das es diesmal klappt. Ich bin noch am grübeln welche Strecke. 
Tendenziell würde ich sagen die 60er. Wieviel hm hat die Tour denn?

Gruß, der neue


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Oktober 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> 
> da versuch ich dabei zu sein! Die Strecke machte im Sommer schon ordentlich Spaß
> 
> ...



Nein, ist nicht geplant. Dies würde auch den Zeitrahmen sprengen. Wir wollten auf jedem Fall die Möglichkeit schaffen, dass alle zusammen noch gemütlich was trinken können.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Oktober 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> seeeehr nett!!!
> 
> leider habe ich bisher immer verpennt bei der CTF am Start zu sein und daher werden alle Weichen gestellt das es diesmal klappt. Ich bin noch am grübeln welche Strecke.
> Tendenziell würde ich sagen die 60er. Wieviel hm hat die Tour denn?
> ...



Hallo Marc, 
die 40er hat ca. 800 hm und die 60er ca. 1200 hm.
Aber Höhenmeter sind ja nicht alles.


----------



## atlas (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Hab mich mal für die 60er Runde eingetragen.Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne,reichen meine total runtergehobelten NN aus oder sollte ich (auch in Anbetracht des Wetters)neue Pellen aufziehen?
Zur Wahl hätte ich Smart Sam,bzw. Fat Albert.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Oktober 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mich mal für die 60er Runde eingetragen.Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne,reichen meine total runtergehobelten NN aus oder sollte ich (auch in Anbetracht des Wetters)neue Pellen aufziehen?
> Zur Wahl hätte ich Smart Sam,bzw. Fat Albert.
> ...



Hi Mädels, 
ist ja schön dass Ihr nachfragt, aber ob Ihr besser neuen Reifen braucht kann ich nicht sagen. Verlasst Euch einfach auf Euer Gefühl. Is ja nur eine normal Runde und kein Rennen. 
---
Vielleicht hilft folgendes, die Strecke ist aktuell gut abgetrocknet und wenn es nicht wieder zu Dauerregen kommt, kann man, je nach Fahrtechnik das ganze auch mit einem aalglatten Gummi abrutschen. Ob das dann allerdings ein Freuden- oder Eiertanz wird ist ab zu warten.


----------



## atlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Marc74 (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin Markus,
ok und Danke, die 60er ist gebucht.

gruß dermarc


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Oktober 2009)

Gemütlich zusammen was trinken soll natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen 
Ich fahre dann die angenehme 40er Runde


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Oktober 2009)

So Mädels, 
langsam wird es Ernst. 

nur noch fünf mal schlafen und die Trails erwarten Euch. 

Wer mit möchte, bitte hier eintragen. 
Macht uns die Sache erheblich leichter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich leider abmelden 
Viel Spass bei der Tour!
Gruß


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Muss mich leider abmelden
> Viel Spass bei der Tour!
> Gruß



Komm doch wenigsten zum Abschießenden Saufgelage


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Komm doch wenigsten zum Abschießenden Saufgelage



jo, ma kuckn ob ich Audo fahrn kann


----------



## c1deli (22. Oktober 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> jo, ma kuckn ob ich Audo fahrn kann



 vorher odda noher


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


> vorher odda noher



krinn de fuss nit mehr richtig zurück zum gas genn unn bremse..


----------



## c1deli (22. Oktober 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Komm doch wenigsten zum Abschießenden Saufgelage



ab dem aehne gewisse bierche isses beim audofahre egal, ob de fuss vor odda zurick geht  
(unn ich wollt denne bezuch noch debeischreiwe...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhBeh (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallö ...
plane auch am So gegen 10 Uhr zu erscheinen ...
War zwar noch was krank gewesen ... hoffe aber dass es für die 60er langt.
Falls nicht ... den Heimweg werd' ich schon finden,
Andreas


----------



## Dijo (24. Oktober 2009)

ein kleiner Hinweis, um zur rechten Zeit am Start zu sein:

Am 25.10.2009 wird die Uhr eine Stunde zurück gestellt (um 2 Uhr bleibt sie quasi eine Stunde stehen) 

damit heissts also noch 1 Stunde länger warten auf die Völklinger Trails :


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Oktober 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> ein kleiner Hinweis, um zur rechten Zeit am Start zu sein:
> 
> Am 25.10.2009 wird die Uhr eine Stunde zurück gestellt (um 2 Uhr bleibt sie quasi eine Stunde stehen)
> 
> damit heissts also noch 1 Stunde länger warten auf die Völklinger Trails :



JO, DANKE FÜR DEN HINWEIS. 

Da kann ich ja granatenmäßig eine Stunden länger schlafen. 

---

Damit die Strecke morgen nicht so staubt und es schön griffig ist, habe ich die Trails haute Abend noch mal schön wässern lassen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Oktober 2009)

Damit die Strecke morgen nicht so staubt und es schön griffig ist, habe ich die Trails haute Abend noch mal schön wässern lassen. [/quote]




Bis 9:30

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Theo1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Top wars und großes Lob auch an die Verpflegung für den Warmen Tee
und den leckeren Kuchen.
Hoffendlich ist der Singelspeeder den wir auf der Stecke gebaut haben im Warnd angekommen.

Grüsse Theo u Greta


----------



## Runnerfahrer (25. Oktober 2009)

Beide Daumen für die schöne Tour heute.Geile Strecke super Verpflegung und Kaiserwetter.Danke an die Organisatoren und besonders an Theo für die Extratour mit Einblick in die Welt der erotischen Fotografie.Gruß Udo


----------



## chris84 (25. Oktober 2009)

erotische Fotografie? hab ich da was verpasst? 

Fand die Tour heute auch super! Die Organisation war wie wir das vom Markus kennen mal wieder hervorragend, vielen Dank dafür! 
Die Verpflegung war echt top, da können sich die meisten CTFs und Marathonveranstaltungen mal ne ordentliche Scheibe davon abschneiden! 

und das mit dem Trailwässern hat ja auch ganz gut funktioniert, aber ich mein an der ein- oder anderen Stelle hat der Markus etwas übertrieben


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja super war es wie immer, hier schon mal ein paar Bildchen.

Christian


----------



## HardRock07 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mist, unn icke war heut nomma schaffen .
Bin gestern aber schon den Badsch-Trail an der Verpflegungsstelle runtergefahren , da hab ich schon schlimmes geahnt  .

MfG Manu


----------



## joiky (25. Oktober 2009)

Eine super Tour bei der alles stimmte vom Wetter bis zur Organisation, großes Lob
und Dank an alle Guides und natürlich den Oberguide Markus,
viele Grüße von Jürgen vom Altenkessel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2009)

Bestens aufgelegte Biker und geschmeidiger Untergrund
Schönes Wetter und eine excellent bestückte Verpflegung.
Danke an Markus und seinTeam für diese schöne Tour
und ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Mitfahrer, 

vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Teilnahme. 
Hoffe sehr dass es Euch allen gut gefallen hat.

----

Liebe Helfer, 
vielen Dank dass Ihr Euch diesen Sonntag Zeit genommen habt um diese Nachfahrt zu ermöglichen. TomTom für das herzhafte Essen, Michael für die perfekte Verpflegung und den Guides für die tolle Tourenbegleitung.


----------



## AhBeh (25. Oktober 2009)

War eine schöne Nachfahrt heute.
Das Wetter hat gepasst. Die Organisation war super und vielen Dank an die Guides, die alles bestens im Griff hatten  .
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mensch was war das heute eine tolle Tour 

 Hat echt alles gestimmt!  

Vielen Dank für die perfekte Organisation, die tolle Verpflegung und dickes Lob an die Guides für das vorgegeben Tempo und die einwandfreie Streckführung.

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal


----------



## c1deli (26. Oktober 2009)

viel lob und dank auch aus AK   

unn wer war dass do e paar beitraech vorher? kritt do die AK fraktion vielleicht sogar zuwachs 
scheenie woch zusamme,

de deli


----------



## atlas (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für die gelungene "Aktion".
Organisation und Strecke war top.

Und wenn ich nicht mit meiner "Riegelverpackungs-dusseligkeit" zur allgm. Erheiterung beigetragen hätte,wären mir die letzten km noch a bissl.leichter gefallen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Marc74 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Markus und alle die beteidigt waren das es eine so gelungene Tour wurde.

Eigentlich wurde ja bereits alles gesagt und dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 1a mit *, besser geht nicht.

Gruss,
dermarc


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Oktober 2009)

auch von mir nochmal ein großes lob und vielen dank an markus und alle beteiligten! war ne klasse runde mit top verpflegung in netter gesellschaft - mehr davon!

boogie on! tim


----------

